# Human/Anthro media?



## redfox_81 (Oct 30, 2017)

Apologies if this is a regular or obvious query - feel free to move/delete if so.

I was wondering if any folks could suggest some notable comics/graphic novels/books/general art out there featuring humans and anthros co-existing in the same world. I'm an artist myself and would be interested to see some stories depicting how this premise might work. I'm a fan of series such as Blacksad, Saga, Tooth & Nail and Motor Crush (not all furry comics, I know).

Cheers!


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Nov 20, 2017)

Well I am currently working on a far future Sci Fi series that includes both furry species and humans, however, my own works is very much in progress, and realistically, I am probably years away from a finished product. 

Otherwise there are three webcomics that i know of that feature this.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 20, 2017)

This came up the other day in another thread-- there's always _Cerebus the Aardvark_.  ( Cerebus the Aardvark - Wikipedia )







Another possibility might be _Zebra Girl_ ( www.zebragirl.thecomicseries.com: -Zebra Girl- )


----------



## redfox_81 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh, I'd be negligent if I failed to mention Bone.





( Bone (comics) - Wikipedia )


----------

